# Mini S - Planet Tribble



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I want one!

Tis awesome!


----------



## tippeecanoe (Apr 6, 2012)

It is very cool. Nice use of space. Maybe add a bit of driftwood?
Keep up the good work. TC


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

Cute! What's your set-up for this one?


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Hah nice. Reading the title and then seeing the tank made me smile.


----------



## C10H12N2O (Nov 13, 2014)

Bet you need a few days off to recover from that set-up, huh? Being responsible for that many marimo isn't for the faint of heart!

Totally love this tank, and the name made me giggle. Great job!


----------



## Rushdoggie (Jan 14, 2015)

Its really appealing! nice job!


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I knew what this tank would look like just from the title. 

You didn't disappoint.

And while you may have been trying to be funny with this one, its actually pretty good, in my opinion. 
From what I've read of marimo balls, they are found clustered in abundance at the bottom of certain lakes. Lakes have rocks in them, too. 
So having both marimo balls in clustered abundance and rocks, you have achieved the natural look so many of us strive for.

Now really impress me and make a good 'scape with Banana Plants.


----------



## noseprint (Jun 29, 2015)

I REALLY love this! super simple and impactful.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments all! 

It was fun not taking it too seriously and just throwing it out there. 

*Tippecone: *Good idea on the DW, but no driftwood and Planet Tribble.
*Locus: *Pretty simple setup - Small Aqueon HOB filter, UP Aqua 25cm LED light (pretty dim), little ferts/little excel, pool filter sand/petrified wood
*c10h12n20:* Yes it's a heavy burden, many don't realize it, but I'm glad you did. 
*Ugly:* Appreciate that, I try to make it somewhat real, even though it's sort of a 'theme tank. Banana Plants, interesting, maybe I'll.....


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Lovely and simple but I have always been under the impression that marimo need very little light, that going medium or high light tents to lend to other invasive algaes taking hold which are then a pain to get rid of as no chemical method of algae removal can be sued on marimo... run on sentence ^^''


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

You could just transport the whole kit 'n' caboodle into the 17g, where they will be no 'tribble' at all.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Diana said:


> You could just transport the whole kit 'n' caboodle into the 17g, where they will be no 'tribble' at all.


More tribbles, not a bad idea, but where would it end? I would go from the 17g to a 100g there would be no stopping these tribbles. It would also be hard to explain to my wife that I spent all our holiday money on 3,536 tribbles.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

AquaAurora said:


> Lovely and simple but I have always been under the impression that marimo need very little light, that going medium or high light tents to lend to other invasive algaes taking hold which are then a pain to get rid of as no chemical method of algae removal can be sued on marimo... run on sentence ^^''


Thanks, this setup is pretty dim, some ferts and just a little excel. I added extra light for the pic.


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

Cool. Always had an idea to do a tank with nothing but a moss ball bottom.


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

This is too cool. Very unique and creative!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

"More tribbles, not a bad idea, but where would it end?"

With a glommer. 

More Tribbles, More Troubles (episode - Memory Alpha, the Star Trek Wiki - Wikia)


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

My 12-yr old boy did not know what tribbles are, so I showed him a clip from YouTube. 

It was funny as hell watching him jump when Kirk opened the overhead bin and out popped a boatload of the things :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Timmy!! (Jun 26, 2014)

That's a very creative tank! Good job 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

bk.
Thanks much!

Diana,
No not the glommers. What did i get myself into.

Daisy Mae
Glad my setup got some chuckles for ya

Timmy!!
Appreciate it!


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

I love it. I read the title and I just had to see for myself. You didn't disappoint!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

nomad1721 said:


> I love it. I read the title and I just had to see for myself. You didn't disappoint!


Thanks!


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

How's Dark Journey coming along, house? No pressure, but I'm itching to see what you got cooking there.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey UG, I think I'll make some major headway this weekend thanks for asking. I've been just too crazed to focus on it. I really have to get it going since Planet Tribble is making my dizzy at this point.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> Hey UG, I think I'll make some major headway this weekend thanks for asking. I've been just too crazed to focus on it. I really have to get it going since Planet Tribble is making my dizzy at this point.


Love it! glad you posted on my Marimo themed tank! how much excel and what ferts are you dosing? At this stage I havent added any ferts to my marimo tank but if a small amount helps I mite start.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

> What did i get myself into?


1,771,561 tribbles


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Love it! glad you posted on my Marimo themed tank! how much excel and what ferts are you dosing? At this stage I havent added any ferts to my marimo tank but if a small amount helps I mite start.


I only had it up about a month (setups don't last long in my mini-s,) but I was dosing around 1ml of Excel in the setup, plus normal EI ferts (which I do on all my setups).



Diana said:


> 1,771,561 tribbles


We got a trekkie in the house!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

trekker


----------

